# ,  / > Icom >   Icom 736

## newradiofanat

!



http://injapan.ru/auction/n140551296.html#t_query_rus

----------


## UA0YAS

REMOTE       -    .    ,        .       -     .     ICOM-  ,  .

----------


## WT2J

,
    .
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/mizu_ybb/8262798.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss057lw9Jlg


https://translate.google.com/transla...tml&edit-text=

    HEX file .
.

----------

rw6hkf

----------


## RN3GP

,   http://www.radiodv.net/my_icom_civ.php

----------


## 1234

*RN3GP*, .                    .        ???        .            .        . 
*newradiofanat*,         ,    .

----------


## 1234

> 


  !!!    .      .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, rw6hkf, ua3ycv

----------


## r0ahh

.
  ,         .
  OLED   .      ,   DATA,CLK,CE0,CE1 USB (  ).      , ,   ..
  .
73!

----------

797

----------


## r0ahh

.

----------

